# Speaker wire and Cables, newbie ?



## Tuddy (Sep 30, 2007)

Picking up my B&W 804S on Saturday

the dealer will probably try sell me on the high priced speaker wire
and interconnects when I go in

Seeking suggestions on well-known, reasaonably priced wire and connects

I want to get the most out of the speaks so I do not want to skimp, but
do not want to spend more than I really need to

I guess I do need to get speaker cable gauge the manual suggests, and
shielded? 

Is it true the thicker & shorter the wire the better?

Thanks for any feedback


Yammie RXV 1400
Outlaw 7500
B&W 804S
Center B&W HTM4S
Surrounds B&W SCMS


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tuddy said:


> Picking up my B&W 804S on Saturday


Great speakers. You wont be disappointed.




> I guess I do need to get speaker cable gauge the manual suggests, and
> shielded?


Yes and no, If your speakers are in a location where the speaker wires cross power cables and such then a shielded cable many help but in most cases this simply is not necessary. As far as gauge a 12 gauge wire will be plenty.



> Is it true the thicker & shorter the wire the better?


Not really, you would be hard to find anyone who could tell you that they can hear or tell the difference between a 20' length of 14 gauge and a 5' length.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's a couple of good threads you might want to glance over... Different Wire Gauge... and Speaker cables that "really" make a difference?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The gauge thing keeps coming up and it really comes down to your speakers and the distance of the run. 12awg might not be good enough. And yes, some expensive cables can make a difference but usually in a bad way in my opinion. Of course, there are some expensive cables that do the good thing of not affecting the electrical signal much at all.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

12 guage wire is more than sufficient for nearly any system. Other factors can make more difference than gauge, but as you say, it may not be better. I have trouble imagining how larger than 12awg would be needed. Ironically, many of the most expensive cables DO affect the signal and it may or may not be an improvement.


----------



## Tuddy (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for all of the insight

And Thanks Sonnie for the links to other threads

Happy Holidays All.


----------

